# Felix, my one legged wonder



## Jynx (Nov 22, 2009)

Here is a pic of Felix, my rescue birdie.


----------



## Jynx (Nov 22, 2009)

The first pic is a recent pic, the second pic is how he looked when I got him. His feathers were dull and broken and dirty and his little stump was raw. He is now all fixed up and thoroughly enjoys all the foods I give him


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Looks like you've taken good care of him; my bird was checking him out on the computer. How old is he, and can he fly and land with only one leg? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh how pretty! He does look so much better in the first picture. Awww.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ah...he is a handsome boy 

How did he lose his leg?

I have a couple of 1 legged tiels. The hen in the first pix lost her leg due to getting her band caught and she chewed her foot off to get free. Lefty (2nd pix) is 17 yrs. old. He lost his leg at a year old from a racoon that grabbed his foot thru the cage wire (outside flight) and pulled it right from the hip socket.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww he is a cutie


----------



## Jynx (Nov 22, 2009)

Clawsworth, when I got him, his wings were literally mutilated. I can only think that they tried to clip his wings, quite unsuccessfully. They still haven't grown out properly, even though I've not touched his wings for the entire year and a half I've had him. As such I haven't really seen him fly. He did try, but was extremely off-balance and decided that he would rather remain a pedestrian. 
I have no idea of his age, other than what I was told. He was apparently owned by an elderly lady in a wheelchair, she had him for approx 10 years. When she was put in a home, her son was supposed to look after him, but instead dumped him at a local breeding facility. He'd been there for over 6 months, with no takers so they decided to euthanase him. Lucky for him, I needed to stock up on food on that same day. He is an absolute joy and my unofficial favourite. I have no idea as to how he lost his little appendage, but it must have been quite recent because it had not healed properly when I got him. He now has a cage that is handicap friendly, complete with a surface where I place his food, and a set up that has a nice little mattress. (will post a pic) I put it up when his stump was still sore, but he loves it so much, I don't have the heart to remove it. I change his "bedding" twice a day (he has 6 mattresses and 4 "duvets")
And yes, my family thinks I am crazy


----------



## Jynx (Nov 22, 2009)

srtiels, I am glad to hear that these special birds can live long, and happy lives. I was quite concerned in the beginning.


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Aww well I'm glad that he has a comfortable life as a pedestrian bird.  It sounds like you spoil him but you're definetely not crazy for doing so! He deserves it after what he's gone through.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You might want to consider letting his wings grow back in so that he is fully flighted. My vet had told me when Lefty lost his leg that these type of birds will need plenty of excersise, to build up breast muscle, and it also keeps the cardiac and respiratory system in shape.

As to the stump on your bird. If you have a health store nearby see if they have a calendula salve or a salve that contains it. it will help with the healing.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Gorgeous baby, so lucky he is to have you.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Aww what lovely special needs birdys!
I never knew Cockatiels would do well on just one leg I knew Pigeons can though!

do Tiels need special perches in there cage? I mean its gonnabe quite hard for them to get from pillar to post? :/


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

he is a living doll and bless your heart


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thats is just so cute. Horrible for the fact he had to go through loosing a leg, but he looks like he manages just fine! Srtiels your babies are beauties too!


----------

